

Rumor: Microsoft looking at purchasing Research In Motion - ntownsend
http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2010/02/11/rumor-microsoft-looking-at-purchasing-research-in-motion/

======
pedalpete
'Seemingly coming out of nowhere, rumors have started circulating this week'.
This rumour has been circulating for years, and I believe Ballmer has even
commented on it. RIM does need a new OS, and Microsoft could definately
benefit. But this isn't a new concept.

